# Good News!



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Finally, some good news.....wondering how long it will be before we can see the reflections at our suppliers.....hopefully soon.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/uralkali_breaks_potash_cartel_to_grab_market_share_on_price_BLMG/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Love it! Nothing like greed to keep things honest!

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It will probably be at least next spring.I would bet the co-ops have fall supplies and prices locked in already and just pass the high priced stuff on to us.

Probably pay to price around this fall.A few yrs back one co-op was 20% higher ppriced then another private elevator.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Went to Farm & Home yesterday. They had net wrap (the brand I use) on sale for about 20% off. I bought two rolls and, as I'm checking out, I asked if they were getting more--not until next spring.

Glad I didn't wait until I needed it!

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> Went to Farm & Home yesterday. They had net wrap (the brand I use) on sale for about 20% off. I bought two rolls and, as I'm checking out, I asked if they were getting more--not until next spring.
> 
> Glad I didn't wait until I needed it!
> 
> Ralph


Nice to get 20% off but it shows you how bad they were sticking it to you otherwise.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very well could have been a anticipatory move by Uralkali positioning itself for a decline in the global commodities market.

Regards, Mike


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

More than likely its due to corporate greed. They will over come lower price with volume in their mind. It will also make it more difficult for smaller producers to match the price. So in the end the smaller guys fail or bought out for a lower price. 
Anyway I am tickled to get lower prices.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> Nice to get 20% off but it shows you how bad they were sticking it to you otherwise.


Yeah! And they were cheaper than the other guys in the area before! I'm thinking they wanted to get it off of inventory before winter. But I bet they still made a profit.

Ralph


----------

